# corner bass traps and panel done



## udaman (Mar 16, 2007)

Well, I finally got my front corner bass traps and 1st reflection panel done. The material cost of the panels/corner traps was about $150. I didn't take any room response measurement before the project. Don't know how to use Room EQ Wizard yet and didn't want to haul my desktop into the HT room since my laptop does not have separate audio line in/out. But I can definitely notice the sound quality improvement. Bass was much tighter and music was more refine.

I have more 1"x2" left to make more panels but need more OC703. I used 10 1/2 sheets so far. Still need work on the back wall, above the screen and on the side (seams at wall and ceiling).

Thanks to Chas for posting his corner bass traps project. Got the idea from him.


Pics of corner bass traps.

























































Pics of panels. Panels 2'x4'x4"











































































And the fruits of my hard labor.


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

Looks awesome Marcus!

It looks like your panel has a wood frame only on the back - should perform well with the open sides. Did you experience any problems with the fiberglass crushing when you pulled the fabric around? By the way...nice looking fabric on the panel...what did you use?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Nicely done.

Those should do a great job for you.

Bryan


----------



## udaman (Mar 16, 2007)

chas said:


> Looks awesome Marcus!
> 
> It looks like your panel has a wood frame only on the back - should perform well with the open sides. Did you experience any problems with the fiberglass crushing when you pulled the fabric around? By the way...nice looking fabric on the panel...what did you use?


No problem with the fiberglass crushing as long you don't pull the fabric down too much. The corner is a bit more prone to crushing than the sides. I used black poly-cotton ($2.99/yd) for the corner and black broadcloth ($5.99/yd) for the panel. The poly-cotton is better and cheaper.

Thanks to you for the idea.


----------



## udaman (Mar 16, 2007)

bpape said:


> Nicely done.
> 
> Those should do a great job for you.
> 
> Bryan


Thanks Bryan, especially with all the free expert advice you given.

Don't know what to do with the back wall. I have dipole speakers that is 5ft from the back. 

Any suggestions??

left surround (facing to pj screen)









right surround 









fulll back view


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Glad to help. We just want to make sure people understand the importance of treating the room. It's hard to explain to someone what the improvements will be until they actually hear it - which you did.

Some 4" thick panels centered vertically and horizontally on the rear wall will give you good bass control in the middle of the width, kill reflections in the area opposite the screen, and help minimize any nulls off the rear wall based on distance to seating position.

Bryan


----------



## udaman (Mar 16, 2007)

bpape said:


> Glad to help. We just want to make sure people understand the importance of treating the room. It's hard to explain to someone what the improvements will be until they actually hear it - which you did.
> 
> Some 4" thick panels centered vertically and horizontally on the rear wall will give you good bass control in the middle of the width, kill reflections in the area opposite the screen, and help minimize any nulls off the rear wall based on distance to seating position.
> 
> Bryan


Bryan, you mean something like this?


----------



## allredp (Feb 7, 2007)

I can't see the pics! 

I'm a Shackter and can usually do so--any help on getting to see those pics? 

Can you tell I'm desperate? My project is cruising along and I'm all eyes and ears for ways to maximize the sound...


----------



## udaman (Mar 16, 2007)

2' x 4' panel

parts
3 - 1"x2" inch wood 8ft lengths
2 - pieces of cheap fabric to cover the back of panel, 50"x26" (a little bigger is fine)
2 - pieces of fabric for front of panel, 60"x40" (a litter bigger is fine)
- wood screws, L bracket, wood glue (optional)
- staple gun (electric is very handy)

frame: 2 - 21" for horizontal, 2 - 48" for vertical 

panel frame









panel back 









panel back closer view









place OC 703 ontop of fabric 









put frame ontop of OC703

















wrap the frabric to the frame

















finish panel front view


----------



## udaman (Mar 16, 2007)

corner bass traps

parts (yours may vary depending on the width of your corner traps). this is for 12"x12"x17" corner. 17" is the front facing
- 1"x2" wood long enough to floor to ceiling in your room and some for bracing at middle of frame.
- fabric enough to cover the width/length of the frame, mine is 106" x 24"
- industrial velcro 

cut the OC703 into triangle chunks.









cut a few 1"x2" wood at 45 degree angle about 4" lenght for bracing at top/bottom/mid height. attach with velcro

























frame

















attach velcro to top and bottom of frame

done.









Enjoy!!


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Those will certainly work. Most times, I'd recommend the frame around instead of just behind when using 703 so you can get the cloth stretched really tight and nice corners (maybe even edge details) as the 703 will crush if you pull it tight.

Bryan


----------



## Glenn Kuras (Sep 7, 2006)

> parts (yours may vary depending on the width of your corner traps). this is for 12"x12"x17" corner. 17" is the front facing


That should work ok, but in the future if you should make the face 24" and the sides (touching the walls) 17". 

Glenn


----------



## udaman (Mar 16, 2007)

Glenn Kuras said:


> That should work ok, but in the future if you should make the face 24" and the sides (touching the walls) 17".
> 
> Glenn


yeah, 24" face should be better and that's actually wanted I wanted to do. But I had my screen before doing the corner traps and there's not enough space for 24" facing.


----------



## allredp (Feb 7, 2007)

Very cool! I can see the pics now...

Good looking work--now, how does it sound?!?!


----------



## udaman (Mar 16, 2007)

sound goooood. Bass is much tighter and overall room is less boomy. I noticed the improve SQ right away. I have a few more panels to do but have not had the time yet. 

Definitely invest time/money in room acoustics. I think it's the best investment to improve SQ for your music/HT room.


----------



## Glenn Kuras (Sep 7, 2006)

udaman said:


> yeah, 24" face should be better and that's actually wanted I wanted to do. But I had my screen before doing the corner traps and there's not enough space for 24" facing.


Ok looking at the pictures now I can see that. Still glad it was brought up so the next person making them is aware. addle::bigsmile:

Glenn


----------



## allredp (Feb 7, 2007)

Very cool! Thanks for the pics and the feedback--I've used similar absorbers before and felt like they really were helpful! I haven't made any chunked corner traps, though, and feel more inclined to try them now that you've posted your experience! The only problem is aesthetics--I have a "pretty" room under construction and I've got to figure out how to marry the two virtues!
Best to you,
Phil


----------

